# AVN SEP full for 2008-2009 until April???



## yoeun (18 Mar 2009)

So i withdrew from the AVS tech SEP for fall 2009. I decided I'm better off a mechanic rather than an avionics technician. After waiting 2 months for the colleges reply i finally receive my acceptance letter for AVN, so i reapply for AVN. One of the recruiters mentioned to me that they are full for this year (2008-2009) but the new year for the military starts in April and there MIGHT be some openings for AVN. He specifically mentioned that he was so sure that the SEP isn't going to be offered for AVN again because it has been so successful. But the AVS SEP is still available and are in desperate need (he seemed like he wanted me to fill AVS again, badly).

Can someone enlighten me on whether you think the AVN tech SEP will open up again?


----------



## RetiredRoyal (19 Mar 2009)

I currently work at an ATO and am the NCM-SEP point of contact for the local recruiting centre. Speculation is, yes, there will be some openings. We currently have one student on SEP here.


----------



## stevea32 (27 Mar 2009)

Well i sure hope there are openings since AVN is what I just interviewed for


----------



## yoeun (6 Apr 2009)

I just got an interview with the recruiters today. The AVN SEP was opened just last thrusday and there are only 15 openings.

Lets hope we both get them!


----------



## Supra (7 Apr 2009)

What is the SEP? I always heard of it called by the name AVN TECH. This is what i applied for as well so i hope if it is indeed 15 spots then i'll get one!! Im just waiting on my medical. 15?? geez~!


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2009)

Supra said:
			
		

> What is the SEP? I always heard of it called by the name AVN TECH.



SEP = Subsidized Education Plan.




> 15?? geez~!



It means there are 15 positions for new AVN Techs under the SEP. It does not mean the CF are only taking 15 new AVN Techs. Maybe you should know what is being talked about before going "geez".


----------



## yoeun (8 Apr 2009)

I feel pretty pumped, got my offer today!! Now i hear there are only 12 positions opened.


----------



## Supra (12 Apr 2009)

Makes sense now. 

Keep in mind the more you ask the more you know. Not all of us have been here a long time, theres a wealth of information on this site and you can only read it one by one.


----------

